

What You Should Know About The Stock Market  - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/what-you-should-know-about-the-stock-market/

======
jmzachary
I like that explanation. You should know this, too:

<http://philip.greenspun.com/materialism/money>

~~~
eposts
This is a great essay! I highly recommend "A Random walk down wall street" to
anyone thinking about investing.

~~~
Tichy
The thing that confused me about Random Walk down wall street was that he
spends the whole book explaining that all strategies for investing are
useless, and then in the last chapter he gives out advice for investing.

~~~
akkartik
Wasn't the gist of his advice to not try to predict prices and instead just
invest in index funds? That fits in perfectly with the rest of the book.

------
cratuki
The Michelle Bach situation is interesting. Assuming the facts are true, she
in fact arranged an interesting although slightly unreliable option for
herself here. Had the price gone down, she could have tried to divest her
holding to the customer and made them wear it.

